
Refuse to Develop What You Don’t Understand - mmoez
https://www.fluentcpp.com/2019/07/09/you-should-refuse-to-develop-what-you-dont-understand/
======
o_nate
Good advice. Lots of times people will tell you something specific that they
want you to implement, but after understanding how they intend to use it and
why they think they need it, you might realize that a different implementation
would be better or the implementation they're asking for won't really solve
their problem.

